# DetailingWorld at Waxstock



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

On our stand this year we will be having LED LENSER torches - if you are attending and want to collect one please let us know - these will be discounted on RRP and the special prices are only offered at the show

Have a browse http://www.ledco.co.uk/

if you fancy anything then let us know as we can order and bring with us :thumb:

UPDATE 
We will also have samples of Black MAMBA gloves on the stand - limited number so make sure you pop along to see us


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

Good torches. Used to have the 12v socket torch always there and always charged should you need it.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at the website, a lot of choice. Any recommendation for swirl/marring spotting torch?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

P7 are very good as are the F1


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Do they have dog torches?
Probably not but still worth asking


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chrisc said:


> Do they have dog torches?
> Probably not but still worth asking


Don't think so


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to try the black mamba gloves, so i will be on for a box.


----------

